# eas | 2 Laps of Streets of Willow Raceway in our Supercharged Project E92 M3



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

See in-vehicle footage of different perspectives for 2 laps at a recent private session @ Streets of Willow in our VF620 Supercharged M3.

Vehicle: 2011 BMW M3
Transmission: DCT
Color: White

*Engine/Exhaust*
VF Engineering VF620 Supercharger System Akrapovic Evolution Titanium Exhaust System

*Drivetrain*
Stock

*Brakes*
AP Racing Big Brake Kit (6-piston 368mm front, 4-piston 356mm)

*Suspension*
KW Clubsport Coilover System

*Wheels/tires*
Volk TE37SL Wheels (Pressed Graphite 18x9.5 front, 18x10.5 rear) Continental Extreme DW Tires, 275/35-18 front, 295/30-18 rear

*Aero/Exterior*
APR GTC-250 M3 Spec Performance Adjustable rear wing Vorsteiner GTS-V Carbon Fiber Front Lip Spoiler Vorsteiner GTS-V Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser

*Interior*
VS Motorsports Bolt in Roll Cage
Recaro Pole Position Seats
Macht Schnell Steel Side Mounts
Macht Schnell Ashtray Gauge Panel
Macht Schnell Competition Liteweight Floor Mounts Macht Schnell Motorsport Tow Strap (Red) Schroth Profi II ASM Harnesses Stack Gauges (Boost, AFR, DCT temp)

*Driver:* Jordan Yost

Enjoy!


----------



## lanaya4393 (Apr 5, 2013)

So cool ...

Thiet ke kien truc nha o
Thiet ke do go noi that
Thiet ke tieu canh san vuon


----------

